# Maltese and hearing loss



## LadyofYorkies (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone know of any relationship between loss of hearing and Maltese? I haven't had Ben tested yet but I'm pretty darn sure he has some hearing loss. He seems to be able to hear better when he is facing you but from behind he only seems to hear certain pitches of sound. I have one of those remote trainers that emits sounds that only dogs can hear. When I use it to make the others stop barking he doesn't respond. I tried it directed right at him with his back to me and there was absolutely no reaction but the other dogs around him perked their ears and some of them ran off. LOL Some of them don't like the sound, for some reason it scares them. Sylvia


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our Chase is deaf and we know of others also. My husband is sure that Chase could hear when we got him as a puppy but now has lost his hearing. ( Is this something Breeders could do genetic testing for on parent dogs? ). Bob has taught Chase many hand signals and it is cute to see how he knows just what we want. If Ozzy or Jack bark right beside Chase, we think maybe he can hear that. 
Our Vet says that his ear canals are very tiny and will check into this when he gets his teeth cleaned next year and is under anaesthetic. 
Chase depends on his brothers and follows what is going on by observing their actions.
A sad note.....when I go to the store I put then in the kitchen area and they snuggle in their bed. When I arrive home Ozzy and Jack can be barking and jumping to greet me and if Chase is asleep, he snoozes away never hearing the commotion. I have to gently touch him to show him that I am home.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I wonder if it's because of the white coat thing, some white cats can be deaf too. I will say this though, the woman who bred Scooby is a hobby breeder, and now that I know better I will never go to another, and she had a deaf little female she told me she was going to use for breeding, I was







I couldn't believe that she wanted to do such a thing, that was when we realized she is not a reputable breeder and have had nothing further to do with her, I almost felt like reporting her to AKC because she registers all her pups with them.
Our story with her is not a pretty one, when we first brought Scooby home he was 8 weeks old, this was before I knew better, he did really well though and thrived and was a wonderful little puppy in every way, lucky for us and Scooby. We called her and asked if she had another puppy a year later and she said she had an 8 month old boy so we went to see him. I could tell immdiately that boy was at least 2 years old and the pedigree she showed me was not his







That was when she showed us her new breeding girl, the deaf one. We walked out of there and told her we would never be back. When I think of it now I shudder to think about some poor unsuspecting people taking a puppy and later finding out they may be deaf.
I doubt reporting her to AKC would make an ounce of difference though, I have heard they are only there to make the dollars anyway.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Frosty is deaf to anything but a loud whistle, which we use to get his attention, then use hands. He didn't become deaf until he was about 12 1/2. I think it was caused by some medication in his case, and of course old age plays a part--he is 15 now.









There is deafness from something genetic in some species that goes along with them being white. I don't think there has been a big problem with Maltese, but that is one of the things breeding dogs should be tested for and weeded out of the breeding programs.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Does anyone know of any relationship between loss of hearing and Maltese? I haven't had Ben tested yet but I'm pretty darn sure he has some hearing loss. He seems to be able to hear better when he is facing you but from behind he only seems to hear certain pitches of sound. I have one of those remote trainers that emits sounds that only dogs can hear. When I use it to make the others stop barking he doesn't respond. I tried it directed right at him with his back to me and there was absolutely no reaction but the other dogs around him perked their ears and some of them ran off. LOL Some of them don't like the sound, for some reason it scares them. Sylvia[/B]




I haven't heard of maltese being predisposed to deafness. Sylvia, how old is Ben?




Joy


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I have one of the ultra sonic bark thingy that my boy totally blew off as a puppy, now that he is 6 months old his hearing has gotten better







because everytime it is used on him he looks at his feet?







Don't ask me why but he seems to think his tootsies are talking to him














It's pretty cute


----------

